# Which is your favorite horror movie?



## govind5540 (Jan 27, 2012)

Which is your favorite horror movie?


----------



## albertodegama (Jan 30, 2012)

Scary Movie 3. Could not sleep for weeks after that. Or paultrygeist.


----------



## taerg (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## DonaldCamila (Feb 11, 2012)

MY favourite horror is SAW


----------



## ever123 (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are Evil Dead and Wrong Turn.


----------



## peacigray (Feb 15, 2012)

Horror films are a movie seeking to elicit a negative emotional reaction from viewers by playing. My favourite horror movies are Night Of The Living Dead, Raaz-the mystry again, 1920, The dark knight, one miss call and so on.


----------



## hellyander (Feb 16, 2012)

The Thing, The dark knight, The Ring, Hostel, IT and Drag Me To The Hell are some of my favorite movies. These movies are scary but I enjoy watching these movies.


----------



## bensmith5542 (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are The day after tomorrow and Evil Dead.


----------



## enriquekenn (Feb 18, 2012)

Mostly I ignore to watch these type of horror and scary movies. Sometime if my friends force me to watch these kind of films I will go for watch. Some of my favorite movies in horror category are like Scream, The Ring II and Drag me to the Hell.


----------



## aeronnsmith (Feb 18, 2012)

I like to watch all horror movies and which are The Devil Inside, Underworld: Awakening, The Woman in Black, The Cabin in the Woods, Haunted Poland, A Blood Pledge and Birdemic: Shock and Terror. These all movies are very good to watch everytime.


----------



## alexmyke (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are Evil Dead, Friday The 13th, Insidious, Apollo 18, The Shining, The Haunting In Georgia, The Omen, Fright Night and Don’t Be Afraid Of the Dark.


----------



## greamemaxx (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to watch different kinds of movies such as Action, Romantic, Comedy, Science Fiction and War movies. But mostly i love to watch horror movies and here are some of mine favorite horror movies such as Evil Dead, Black Sunday, The Omen and Friday The 13th.


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

Wolf Creek
The Descent
Hellraiser


----------



## ortonwade (Mar 13, 2012)

There are some best and mine favorite horror movies such as The Dead Zone, The Omen, 28 Days Later, The Exorcist, The Ring, Day of The Dead and Friday The 13th.


----------



## rhettricol (Mar 14, 2012)

According to me finest horror movies are The paranormal activity, 1408, Final Destination 5,  Devil, Drag me to hell, Sleepy hallow and The entity. These all are my top favorite horror movies which i like to see in theaters.


----------



## anderphillip (Mar 22, 2012)

Horror movies are scary but than also I enjoy watching horror movies. Some of my favorite horror movies are Drag Me To The Hell, Black Christmas, IT, Hostel, The Thing and The Thing.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 23, 2012)

I like to watch horror movies and I have seen some of it. My favourite horror movies are Hunting, Saw, The Thing, The Ring, The Exorcist, The Paranormal Activity and Nightmare on palmstreet. All the movies are so furious and dangerous.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 26, 2012)

I am not a big fan of horror movies but evil dead and SAW movie was the most frighting movies which I have ever seen.


----------



## csk2summitt (Mar 27, 2012)

The Omen, The Dead Zone and The Thing are the best and my top 3 favorite horror movies.


----------



## ferrymok (Mar 28, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are The Human Centipede II, The Rite, Paranormal Activity 3, Don’t Be Afraid Of the Dark, Fright Night, The Haunting In Georgia, Apollo 18 and Insidious.


----------



## janeparker991 (Mar 28, 2012)

My favorite horror movie is The Amityville Horror. It's the film of 2005 year. It's american classic horror movie with a good plot.


----------



## BreadHog (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite horror movie is Atmosphere. What a nice film. This is very horrible and terrible. You have a great fun when you are watching this film with your family and enjoying the awesome scene.


----------



## tenywillis (Apr 6, 2012)

Horror is my favorite movie genre. My favorite horror movies are The Grudge, Dead Silence, The Ring, Drag Me To Hell, The Descent, Dead Girl, Shutter, 28 Days Later, The Exorcist and Mirror.


----------



## brissbill (Apr 10, 2012)

Horror movies are scary but than also I enjoy watching horror movies. Some of mine favorite horror movies are Drag Me To The Hell, Sleepy hallow, The entity, Black Christmas and The Thing. These movies are very horrible


----------



## craighood (Apr 20, 2012)

Horror movies are scary but I enjoy watching horror movies. Some of my favorite horror movies are Drag Me To The Hell, Black Christmas, IT, Hostel, The Thing and The Thing, Ring 2 and evil dead 2.


----------



## rickwhite (Apr 30, 2012)

My favorite Horror movie is Resident Evil. It is very nice and horrible movie. It has some nice stunt scenes also. I have watched this movie many times.


----------



## Wallace (May 3, 2012)

the movie is THE DESCENT it was acted by ladies and its the best movie i have seen a woman really fight dangerous humanlike creatures but those freaks which lived in that poxy cave ate all those wondeful gals non of them servived .


----------



## roselina (May 30, 2012)

My favorite horror movies are:

Evil Dead
Friday The 13th
Insidious, Apollo 18
The Haunting In Georgia


----------



## kinito (Jul 19, 2012)

My favorite horror movie is Scream 3.


----------



## kierangost (Jul 26, 2012)

My most favorite Horror Movie:

1. Twilight Saga 
2. Wrong Turn
3. Final Destination
4. women in the black.
5. 1920
6. Mission Impossible
7. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## johnathon (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw, The Wrong Turn, Final Destination 1 &5, Women in black, Evil Dead and Dark Shadows are my favorite horror movies till now.


----------



## deadsilence (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched Death Silence 2 weeks before and It was a very scary movie. I like the concept of this movie and recommend you to watch and enjoy.


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 20, 2012)

deadsilence said:
			
		

> I watched Death Silence 2 weeks before and It was a very scary movie. I like the concept of this movie and recommend you to watch and enjoy.




There's a new one out right? Hmm, Paranormal Activity, their latest movie, have anyone watched it already?


----------



## betzz12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry but I find it kinda boring, that film was really scripted, sorry dude, but that's my opinion.


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, so what do you watch? Be sure it's not boring just what you were saying.


----------



## jacklemoniee (Dec 26, 2012)

I like to watch movies most especially horror movies. Generally i would like to watch it at the time of weekend. My favourite horror movies are Final Destination Series, Scream Series and so on.


----------



## usswill (Jan 30, 2013)

The Avengers is a my favorite horror movie.


----------



## CetreneNoah (Feb 1, 2013)

For me “The Exorcist” is the best horror movie that I enjoyed. I was really excited when I see this movie.


----------



## PaulBowman (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Watched Several horror movie but the movie which I like most that is 
Inland Empire
Gozu


----------



## FreddieBurns (Mar 12, 2013)

For me the one still truly great stand out horror movie is The Exorcist.I just hope someone doesn't remake it like all the other poor remakes over the years.


----------



## briangriffin (May 1, 2013)

Wrong Turn and Dracula.


----------



## Nitrosgas (May 6, 2013)

The grudge was the best I’ve seen so far.


----------



## AdamZapel (May 8, 2013)

The Cabin in the Woods is one of my most favorite horror movie, it is so exciting and scary.


----------



## Duckmack (Jul 2, 2013)

Following are few of the best most favourite movies which I watched recently:
•	The Pact 
•	Grave Encounters
•	The Possession
•	Kill List


----------



## daryn (Jul 3, 2013)

Duckmack said:
			
		

> Following are few of the best most favourite movies which I watched recently:
> •	The Pact
> •	Grave Encounters
> •	The Possession
> •	Kill List


Omg! Grave encounters really caught me off guard. It's not the best movie with the greatest cast, but the pacing off it is soooo good. When it started to escalate in terms of creepiness, I really felt "worried" for them. Loved that movie!

I am a real horrofan, but lately it seems that not a lot of movies does it for me. I try to get engaged in them, but unfortunately, there is a lot of crap in the genre. Movies like [REC], I saw the devil, etc. are ones I really like as well on top of my head.


----------



## LittlePeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

“The conjuring”. It's based on a true story and it's very thrilling.   :shock:


----------

